# Sudden Intense Pain In Right Side Of Lower Back - But Not A Kidney Infection??



## mavis33

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and can shed some light on the cause. A few days ago I started experiencing severe pain in my kidney area. As I've had kidney infections before I thought for sure thats what it would be...and went in to the day unit hoping for antibiotics. However when they tested my urine there was no sign of infection and so they said it must be muscular and gave me codeine. It eased gradually and hasnt returned until today when I was laying on the couch, then instant pain in the same area, right lower back, and even worse than last time. It lasted about 10 minutes, made me feel hot and sick...and no position/massaging/anything would ease it. Then suddenly it's gone again. 

Does anyone know what could be causing this? 

Thanks!


----------



## LOULOU8888

mavis33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and can shed some light on the cause. A few days ago I started experiencing severe pain in my kidney area. As I've had kidney infections before I thought for sure thats what it would be...and went in to the day unit hoping for antibiotics. However when they tested my urine there was no sign of infection and so they said it must be muscular and gave me codeine. It eased gradually and hasnt returned until today when I was laying on the couch, then instant pain in the same area, right lower back, and even worse than last time. It lasted about 10 minutes, made me feel hot and sick...and no position/massaging/anything would ease it. Then suddenly it's gone again.
> 
> Does anyone know what could be causing this?
> 
> Thanks!

hi

ive had a similar pain for the last 3 weeks now ( im also 20wks), but in my left kidney area, one morning i woke up and went to the loo and it was a really sharp stabbing pain in my left lower back so immediatly i thought water infection. I had it on and off through the day and then the next day and its not always when i go to loo i can be just stood putting something back in the fridge and it starts and has me nearly in tears. I went to the doctors anyway after a couple of days but they did a strip test in my urine sample and it came back clear so wouldnt give me anitbiotics, they even sent it off to the labs to be tested and it came back all clear so not a water infection. To be honest this last week its eased off and ive hardly felt it but the dr could only put it down to the baby growing and pushing up all my internals and muscles cramping.


----------



## mavis33

I did wonder if it was the position of the baby/stretching pains but it seemed so severe compared to the other pains i've been getting i thought there must be some other explanation. Moments after saying it had gone, it returned...so i've just come off the phone to the midwife. She mentioned a nerve, can't remember now as the pain was so bad I was struggling to take it in! She's suggested 2 codeine and a hot water bottle, then to call back in an hour. 

If I find an explanation I'll be sure to post - this is absolutely awful and wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy!!!!


----------



## emmaxlouise20

ive got this, ive had it from around 22 weeks and seems to be getting worse. could be babys position or a trapped nerve because it goes down into my legs x


----------



## Jolann

I had something similar when I was about 9 weeks, the pain was so intense I couldn't breathe in properly. And it felt really deep within my body. My doctor recommended I visit a chiropractor - apparently when your pregnant your ligaments loosen and old injuries can come up that wouldn't normally bother you. Anyway I had a couple of muscles over my spine that were twisted up and pulling towards the wrong side of my back. For the first couple of weeks I went twice a week - the sessions hurt, but I haven't felt any more pain since the first session. I now go once a week and she does my whole back and I haven't had any backache at all - hoping to keep going as long as possible throughout the pregnancy if it continues to stave this off! Would definitely suggest it as worth a try...


----------



## deafgal

i had some uncomfortable pain on the right side now and then, I just brush it off and figure the baby is probably leaning on that side. my ob/gyn knows about it but she didn't seem to be concern


----------



## mavis33

emmaxlouise20 said:


> ive got this, ive had it from around 22 weeks and seems to be getting worse. could be babys position or a trapped nerve because it goes down into my legs x

This sounds like sciatica...a friend of mine had this, I feel for you!


----------



## mavis33

Jolann said:


> I had something similar when I was about 9 weeks, the pain was so intense I couldn't breathe in properly. And it felt really deep within my body. My doctor recommended I visit a chiropractor - apparently when your pregnant your ligaments loosen and old injuries can come up that wouldn't normally bother you. Anyway I had a couple of muscles over my spine that were twisted up and pulling towards the wrong side of my back. For the first couple of weeks I went twice a week - the sessions hurt, but I haven't felt any more pain since the first session. I now go once a week and she does my whole back and I haven't had any backache at all - hoping to keep going as long as possible throughout the pregnancy if it continues to stave this off! Would definitely suggest it as worth a try...

I would gladly accept pain if there was a light at the end of the tunnel! Ill mention this to the midwife, thanks x


----------



## emmaxlouise20

mavis33 said:


> emmaxlouise20 said:
> 
> 
> ive got this, ive had it from around 22 weeks and seems to be getting worse. could be babys position or a trapped nerve because it goes down into my legs x
> 
> This sounds like sciatica...a friend of mine had this, I feel for you!Click to expand...

a few people have said that, but im still unsure, takes me ages to walk up stairs:cry:


----------



## mavis33

Quick update: ended up spending the night in hospital after further pain...they're scanning tomorrow for kidney stones which are apparently more common in pregnancy. Joyous!!


----------



## mavis33

Diagnosed with hydronephrosis of both kidneys. If anyone has similar pain might be worth asking about this.


----------

